# Tool box 5th wheel clearance



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

i just installed a tool box on my truck. I got a box that has a slim top to it just because I was worried that there would not be enough clearance between my trailer and the tool box. 

I have not tried hooking it up yet as i've just put it on this morning. 

My question is. Has anyone had any clearance problems with there tool box. I forgot to mention that I have a short wheel base.

Also. How much clearance is there from the bottom of your RV to the top of the bed.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Safe rule of thumb is 12 inches above the tallest point in the bed. With a short bed the problem magnifies. But it depends on the hitch setup.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a short bed with a tool box that is about 2in above the bed. No problem with clearance. Just watch it if you are on uneven ground.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I was reading thru some of the RV forums. Just about everyone on there said that there should be a minimum of 6" from the bottom of your trailer to the top of the bed rail. 

My tool box is 4" tall off the bed rail which leaves me with only 2" to play with. I'm not real happy with those numbers. 

But, on the brite side. The new hitch i'm installing in the truck is going to be a Anderson Ultimate hitch. It has alot more adjustments than a standard 5th wheel hitch. 

So, we will see how it goes.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

I cut my box down till it was about 2inches above top of bed. I was backing into my back lot first day I had my trailer. Where the culvert ended was as all dip. Yep it punched a hole in the bottom of camper. Really a bummer on a new camper. 
No problems since then. I learned when turning into place that elevate to be careful. 
Good luck


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats what im afraid of. Making a sharp turn with a drop off or tilt of the trailer. Well, the tool box didn't cost me anything so, If it's a no go, no loss. I will try something else.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

6 " clearance is the norm. I have an F350 long bed 4 wheel drive, so I am higher and I had to lower my rocker arm on the springs and went from 15 inch wheels to 16 inch wheels to level the trailer out. On your SWB, Flush mount tool box is better and a slider hitch is better too. When they built the new road in front of my property my drive is steeper and I come to within two inches from hitting. Get a new tool box, you'll be happier.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have about 7" between the btm of trailer to the top of my bed rail, I did damage my bed rail making a sharp turn when the trailer dropped off into a deep hole and hit the rail.
Most pin box's on 5th wheels are adjustable, usually 4 bolts each side to allow you to raise or lower the trailer relative to the truck bed, and level the trailer to equalize weight on the axles. You should be able to raise the trailer above your truck bed by adjusting the pin box.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I will have to look into that.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a bit of a juggling act. As said you should have minimum 6" clearance between tailgate and the trailer. But you should be aware of keeping the trailer as level as possible. It wouldn't take too much unlevel to overload either the front or rear axle and thus the tires. I'm running a bit nose high but it's the best I can do.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I had the same issue when I purchased my 5th and needed a tool box. Truck is a short bed 2500 Chevy. I sold my original tool box and replaced with a Trailfx flush mount. Works great.


----------

